# Power handling of fullrange drivers in HT above 500hz



## Lunchietey (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Trying to do a similar frequency distribution between drivers as in a full size cinema and have been toying with the idea of a 12" prosound driver for 80-500hz and use a mid size full range above. In a true cinema, above 12k is usually rolled of a little, sometimes deliberately but usually due to large diaphragm horns not being able to go so high.

The 12" drivers I have are around 96db efficient, so something up around 93 would be good. I was looking at fostex Fe126en or ff165wk as above 500hz their efficiency is reasonable. Obviously they will go in small sealed chambers and crossover will be passive, probably first order. I don't listen at huge volumes all day and movies are quite dynamic so I figure average power should be lowish. Power will be from a 130w/channel high end Sony amp.

Thanks for any ideas/experiences you can share


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Lunchietey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Trying to do a similar frequency distribution between drivers as in a full size cinema and have been toying with the idea of a 12" prosound driver for 80-500hz and use a mid size full range above. In a true cinema, above 12k is usually rolled of a little, sometimes deliberately but usually due to large diaphragm horns not being able to go so high.
> 
> ...


Traditionally there is the X-Curve for "large rooms". From what I've read it becomes much less useful in typical small HT rooms. 

I guess I'm a little confused about what you're really asking. Are you planning on building a 2-way or 3-way? If you're thinking of an xover at 500hz, you're definitely going to need a 3 way design. 

Pro-sound drivers are very often a mixed blessing. They are generally efficient but lack extension and excursion.


----------



## Lunchietey (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm planning an ixl 18 for sub up to 80 hz, pro 12" from 80 to 500 Hz, fullrange from 500 up to its natural roll off 

The front lcr speakers will be high passed at 80 Hz. I have used these drivers in reflex cabs with subs below for pa, their SPL limits will not be an issue! I'm just basically asking if something like an fe126en will be ok from 500hz and up with a 6db highpass in a small sealed enclosure running of a large 5.1 amp?


----------

